# Where can I buy a film camera?



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

I like shooting in film but my camera recently broke and I'm looking for something equivalent to a Pentax Super ME. I see plenty for sale on ebay but I am afraid that it will never arrive at my steps due to the horror stories I've heard about the postal system here. Are there any alternatives? Perhaps a shop that sells old cameras in Dubai?


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello ... 2011 .... (computers digitally down loading etc) .... is there any real advantage or just your love of the process ..... but then again I suppose this is akin to those who like records instead of CDs ... that change over was about 1983/86?


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

thirty6chambers said:


> I like shooting in film but my camera recently broke and I'm looking for something equivalent to a Pentax Super ME. I see plenty for sale on ebay but I am afraid that it will never arrive at my steps due to the horror stories I've heard about the postal system here. Are there any alternatives? Perhaps a shop that sells old cameras in Dubai?


If you are interested, I have an old (in age, but perfect condition) Olympus film camera with built-in zoom lens that you could have *for free*. Or you could twist my arm and trade for a bottle of wine 

If truly interested, I will start the search in the storage area for the exact model. It was a nice camera, but we haven't taken a film shot in many years.

The only caveat is you have to collect it from my house, or my office (inside JAFZA).

I rather it goes to someone who will use it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> but then again I suppose this is akin to those who like records instead of CDs ... that change over was about 1983/86?


Vinyl has a different, warmer clarity to the sound than CD's. It's why people often prefer it, they're not just being stick in the muds.


----------



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> Hello ... 2011 .... (computers digitally down loading etc) .... is there any real advantage or just your love of the process ..... but then again I suppose this is akin to those who like records instead of CDs ... that change over was about 1983/86?


The photos taken by a good slr film camera have a much nicer aesthetic quality than that of a digital slr. I have owned both and I prefer film.


----------

